# Slap the Keyboard--Goat themed!



## catharina

Let's try to make the sentences goat (or at least farm) related if we can. I'll put a G in the first one to give us an easy start!

Gpokms


----------



## ArborGoats

Gigantically Pregnant Oberhaslis Keep Mostly Still


hagpos


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Having adult goats poses overly stressful 

alngub


----------



## catharina

Alan leads Nubian goats under bridges.

pokjgmd


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Part Of Kidding Just Gets Me Down.

wjiskg


----------



## ArborGoats

When just icing season, kidding goes.

Ifnjdb


----------



## catharina

In fact, Nubians just don't behave!

edfvhj


----------



## yankeedoodle

Evidently, destroying fleas,very hard job.


----------



## groovyoldlady

yankeedoodle said:


> Evidently, destroying fleas,very hard job.


 Apparently destroying the fleas was SO hard you forgot to pound out some new letters....


----------



## yankeedoodle

OOPS!!:haha:

tgeko


----------



## Old Post Farm

the goats eat kale oops!
fvgwh


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Frequently, Vera's goats will headbutt

Ldnguds


----------



## Ashlynn

Lovely doe never gives us does so





Hkiopsa


----------



## groovyoldlady

Having kelp is Oberhasli's periodic supplementation answer.

kjsbgi


----------



## Ashlynn

Kikos just seem bouncy getting itched

Lol



Jdsaefw


----------



## catharina

*Jane's does and ewes feel woozy.

pokjhd *


----------



## yankeedoodle

Paulas' Oberhaslis kidded, just had does.

dfghjl


----------



## catharina

Do five goats help Jane's landscape?

yhbwed


----------



## yankeedoodle

Yes, however, billies' will eat daisies!

loutwr


----------



## catharina

Lovely Oberhalsis understand that wagons roll.

6tfcvh


----------



## yankeedoodle

6 toggenbergs find corn vessel here.

7ggggg
take that!


----------



## HJoy

Challenge accepted!

7 grinning ginger goats giggled gleefully

Nekfpc


----------



## Ashlynn

Nubians eat kelp for perfect coat





Sahytq


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sandra's Alpines hate Yolanda's quail 

lmensub


----------



## Ashlynn

Immature mytonics eat numerous servings under bushes


----------



## yankeedoodle

Guess your myotonics ate your next set of letters!! lol! 
(don't worry, I forgot my first set to)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

mebtldn


----------



## yankeedoodle

My energetic buck takes little delight nursing

wsdcfv


----------



## Ashlynn

Wouldn’t Saanen does consider finding variety?

(Got letters this time lol)

Faznkl


----------



## yankeedoodle

Frankies' alpine Zuru never kicks lambs

plmokn


----------



## catharina

Pretty ladies milk off-kilter Nubians.

wedfvgf


----------



## yankeedoodle

weed eating does find violets gross flavor

dferty


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Dancing for Ezra really tires you.
(Ezra is my goat)
Gdbehej


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

goats dont beleive elephants, hogs,(or)eggs,jump

htnjugt


----------



## Marieliza

Here the nose jumped under goat’s tongue. 


Hsbdkd


----------



## yankeedoodle

Haley's saanan buck despises kikko does.

Now for a challenge!

dfers!grteal.


----------



## Ashlynn

Does forever run stubborn! Goat really think eating a lot. 



3 dsqw


----------



## yankeedoodle

3 does sit quietly waiting

lkjhy


----------



## Old Post Farm

lily's kikos just hate yellow
mfgvealknjhbvgfcvg 
Try that!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Magnificent female goats venture eagerly across lake Kimberly now, just having been verified gone from current vacation grounds.
That was easy.try this:
dserw? apoky! kjytrw.


----------



## Ashlynn

Do sannens eat red weeds? Apparently people only keep yearlings! Kids just yip till rain waters. 



Ushfdvsu


----------



## yankeedoodle

Good job Ashlynn!
University studies have found does very susceptible usually.

zhwuvy.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

zach hated watery unsweet vitamin water yesterday
zach was my goat when i was a kid!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Got some letters???:cowboy:


----------



## Ashlynn

Guess “Nigerian dwarf goat” forgot letters. (I did once too) let’s see....



Njklasg


----------



## yankeedoodle

Never just keep llamas along side goats

fgertws


----------



## catharina

Five goats edged round the water spout.

5tghnk


----------



## Apex Acres

catharina said:


> Five goats edged round the water spout.
> 
> 5tghnk


5 tiny goats have nifty kicks

SYkem


----------



## Ashlynn

Silly Yearlings keep eating me 



Fqiop!gh


----------



## catharina

Fifty quiet idealists open pens! Goats help.

oijhbv


----------



## yankeedoodle

Overly intimate jumping habits become violent.

hytrew


----------



## Ashlynn

Howie's yearlings thought right even Wally


Rgtyups


----------



## Einhorn

Really, goats there yodelling uber pretty songs

Kgxtus


----------



## catharina

Kate's goat Xavier trotted up Shasta.

dfvbnmk


----------



## Ashlynn

Does Febie varify before naming Mary’s kids?



Ysdisko


----------



## yankeedoodle

Your silly doe is sometimes kicked out.

asdpoiq


----------



## Kitkat0532

A short dwarf pees on in quietness 

sdjkgo


----------



## yankeedoodle

Same does just keep getting out!

derwqg


----------



## Kitkat0532

Drive 'em round, wild quick goats! 

ejdfiw


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Every jumpy doeling found icky water 

meuvtlpd


----------



## lhorning

Mad ewes unashamedly violent towards lazy pampered does.

LTCGF


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Little toggenburgs come get food

pmeltbh


----------



## Ashlynn

Marvelous Ebony used very technicall licks peanut butter delicious.



Gdjdowk


----------



## lhorning

Greedy doeling just downed one whole kumquat. 

Hralp


----------



## HJoy

Have ravenous Alpines loving pansies

Ijekps


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ibexes just escaped Katie's pen Saturday

meldnj


----------



## yankeedoodle

my eight lamanchas do not jump.

lkim. nhgr? gfgrt.


----------



## catharina

Wow that is a really hard one!!

Irene's kitchen is marvelous. Never had ground roots? Goats find ground roots tasty!

asdflkj


----------



## yankeedoodle

Good job catharina!! 

alpines sometimes don't feel like kicking Johnny.

dfwreyw


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

"Different females will run everywhere," yelled Willa

lmejsge


----------



## yankeedoodle

I make every jumpy saanan get exercise.

ghryew


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goats have really young, energetic ways

lejompd


----------



## yankeedoodle

Lamancha's eat jam on my paved driveway

kiuyrq


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Karen's Ibex understood Yolanda's random questions

pemubgw


----------



## yankeedoodle

People even make ugly billy goats walk.

asqwer


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

American Saanens quickly wade entire rivers

lmepzw


----------



## Einhorn

La mancha ears prefer zero wind.

Itdi5oyd


----------



## Dowackado

Larry the dog is 5 old yeller dog

Wygvkdf


----------



## Einhorn

When your goats viciously knead dougnuts, flee!

Foivrze h


----------



## yankeedoodle

Five oberhaslis in Virgina run zigzags every hour.

louyqw


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaManchas often understand your quiet words

kepnaz


----------



## Goatzrule

they do!

kikos eat paper napkins and zig
lkalsse


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaManchas know Ally's lilting silent singing everywhere

lmpzneh


----------



## Moonix

In my pasture zooms nigerians eating happily
evfouih


----------



## Einhorn

Even very fat ones use it heavily

Bkgedy


----------



## yankeedoodle

Bob keeps getting every doe early.

ghreas


----------



## goatygirl8

Goat have relaxing effects, always soothing.
ayyzeo


----------



## Einhorn

All yodlers yell zesty early overtures


Vandhgwjq


----------



## goatygirl8

Very adventurous nubians dance happily going with jolly quilts.
gakjtgvb


----------



## Einhorn

Goats and kids join toggenburgs getting very bolshy 

Gjhxwqg


----------



## yankeedoodle

Golly, Jenifer hates Xavier's white, quiet goat.

bhtyuikl


----------



## Goatzrule

bucks hear that you under intensified knowledge lucky
pjwmmf


----------



## goatygirl8

Pygmy jumping water mouse move fast
hgfsjyv


----------



## Einhorn

Holy Goat, forsooth, stop jinxing your virginity!

Dgcrsol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dairy goats can run silently over land 

lmeldpr


----------



## TotesMaGoats4

In my experience, lovely does prance regally.

pelbgn


----------



## Einhorn

People! Even long bellied goats nuzzle.

Kyxusody


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ken, you x-rayed ugly Saanens on deleterious yams!

BBsdjhfuhg


----------



## Einhorn

Billy Boy said "dang, Johnny has fluffed up his goats!"

Mxyzptlk


----------



## Goatzrule

max xrayed yellow zoonotic pygmy telling little kids

akdleitme


----------



## goatygirl8

Always knowingly dancing lamanchas eat insistently too many ears
kjafvcrhr


----------



## Dwarf Dad

kids jump and frolic vigorously constantly rarely having rest


vjdskeiyr


----------



## catharina

Very jumpy does kicked everyone, including young Randy.

oijhfgbn


----------



## goatygirl8

Only infinite jumping horses follow goats back now.
jlggjt


----------



## groovyoldlady

Just let goats grab jelly Timbits.
jhsdfuyL!


----------



## goatygirl8

Just have sannan's do fun useless youthful lunging. 
itrqen


----------



## Goatzrule

its true running quaker english nubians
pplomtr


----------



## catharina

Peter Piper let Ollie's mighty Toggenbergs run!

uhbqwdf9


----------

